# amplificador CATV como lineal?



## dalsaur (Abr 13, 2010)

tengo un amplificador catv el cual puse como lineal de un transmisor fm que tiene com 100 mw de salida, pero aunque aumento bastante la covertura , no me convence del todo  no estoy seguro si estos amplificador se pueda usar como lineal para un tX, pues al ponerlo  entra un zumbido no fuerte pero hay esta el zumbido (creo que es por la mala rectificacion de voltage del amplificador). lo puse como etapa amplificadora por que vi que soporta hasta 450 mhz

las caracteristicas del amplificador es 40 a 450 mhz y tiene un modulo BGY88,

hoja de datos BGY88: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/16474/PHILIPS/BGY88.html 

si estara bien usarlo como lineal, que me dicen lo uso para un tX fm

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola ,para ese uso no te va a servir ,ya que esta diseñado para amplificar una portadora de video y audio,su configuracion se conoce como amp de clase a,para fm necesitas un amp en clase c,este foro esta lleno de data ,armate cualquiera de los publicados que funcionan muy bien


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Para Dalsur, Efectivamente trabaja muy bien para amplificar un TX FM, de hecho hay algunos amplificadores de este tipo que alcanzan cerca de 2 vatios, y pueden ser un buen punto de partida para amplificar todavía mas la señal, por otro lado si se consigue el BGY88 por separado, se puede rediseñar y mejorar un poco el montaje haciéndolo mas compacto. Adjunto una imagen de un montaje, que aunque usa un modulo de referencia diferente, trabaja igual al BGY88.

Para Elgriego: te sugiero que leas detenidamente sobre amplificadores en general, el rango de frecuencias y la aplicación no necesariamente define la topologia de circuito, es decir su "clase" igual se podría amplificar una señal de RF con cualquier clase de amplificador, por otro lado este tipo de amplificadores es de banda ancha y no veo por que sean especificos para TV. 

Saludos a todos...

ooops olvide la foto pero ahí va...


----------



## elgriego (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola colega van der ziel ,Este tipo de amplificadores no son aptos para fm brodcast porque son clase A,y los transmisores de Fm funcionan en clase c,no es lo mismo una portadora de Am con sonido en fm(SEÑAL DE TV),que una portadora pura de fm.y si de casualidad viste algun transmisor de radio fm profesional usando este tipo de modulo especifico ,te pido que seas tan amable de compartir una imagen en este foro asi,se lo muestro a los profesores de la facultad y les digo que lo que me enseñaron no era del todo cierto.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 22, 2010)

Bueno tomando de nuevo el tema del amplificador de CATV, les digo que fue algo molesto con los armonicos por el ancho de banda del  modulo BGY88 y me imaginava que eso no iba dar resultados , pero en fin me decidi con el lineal de 1 w No tune propuesto en este foro*.

saludos
*


----------



## Van der Ziel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola El Griego, Obviamente en los equipos profesionales de FM no emplean este tipo de módulos, por que no hace falta un ancho de banda tan grande, personalmente si he llevado con éxito amplificadores FM usando estos componentes por que funcionan muy bien como amplificadores casi lineales, ahora el argumento que no son aptos por ser de clase A, no es del todo cierto, por que esta clase de amplificadores efectúan su trabajo sobre los 360 grados de la señal de entrada, teóricamente sirven para amplificar cualquier tipo de señal, bien sea AM o FM o TV. Seria bueno que analizaran bien el concepto de amplificación vs clase, por que aunque no he trabajado de lleno en equipos de AM, si he visto circuitos de AM operando en clase "C", o mejor dicho "modo mixto clase C"


----------



## buitre (Dic 14, 2011)

hola amigos del foro. estoy buscando uncircuito amplificador, para tx FM; bueno ya tengo armado mi pll, con 1 W de, salida, queria sus concejos hasta cuanto puedo amplificar con un 1W. Adicionalmente quisiera que me ayuden con un circuito acoplador direccional....para leer mediante un  microcontrolador.

gracias amigos...
saludos...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 14, 2011)

Una pregunta... todos esos amplificadores de linea para CATV suelen traer ese tipo de hibridos? o hay otros en que vienen transistores? 

Eso por el momento... saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 14, 2011)

Algunos (sobre todo los preamplificadores de mástil) llevan transistores, vamo, que trabajan con componentes discretos.

Saludos.


----------

